# Washington Post piano articles



## KenOC

Not one but two stories on the piano today.

"What (Or Who) Makes A Great Piano?"
http://www.washingtonpost.com/enter...bbbfee-354c-11e5-94ce-834ad8f5c50e_story.html

"A Listeners' Guide To The Great Pianos"
http://www.washingtonpost.com/enter...e61418-3c7f-11e5-9c2d-ed991d848c48_story.html


----------

